# Guava Natural



## AhnkoChee (Mar 27, 2013)

A couple years back my nephew was kind enough to gift me a slingshot that he made himself. It was rather nice made from the Y of a guava tree which he harvested himself up in the mountains here. Guava wood is known for it strength and hardness. Guava also has a bark which is very well attached to the heart so does not separate except with great difficultly by cutting or scraping. It is my favorite for making walking sticks and canes as well as billy clubs. My nephew used his machete to cut away most of the bark but left enough on to give it a rustic look. He used the smallest rubber tubing available as well as a very thick leather for the pouch. This pouch made shooting small ammo difficult, and the weak rubber made this slingshot not too powerful. Also the forks were very long so it did tire the wrist after several shots. It had been in storage a few years and when I found it today I saw the rubber had deteriorated so perfect excuse to upgrade to flatbands. I also decided to trim the LONG forks to make shooting more comfortable. I wound up cutting about 1.5 inches off each fork. I rounded the tops of each fork with sandpaper for flatband longevity, and I grooved each fork with my Dremel. I then took some marline twine which is pine-tarred hemp, and french whipped the handle to add grip and aesthetics. Finally I rubbed the whole thing down with native kukui-nut oil to preserve and protect the wood. I don't think he'd mind or notice the changes besides the new grip. This slingshot has a nice S-curve profile which makes it more comfortable to hold and shoot. Can't wait to tie on the flatbands and give it a try!


----------



## LBurnett (Feb 21, 2012)

Looks like a great shooter to me, and a good read!


----------



## crapshot (May 3, 2011)

great fork both forks same size straight handle slight curve for ergo and the custom wrap handle


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

LBurnett said:


> Looks like a great shooter to me, and a good read!


Same to me! Nice fork.

I can see the 'slingshot spirit' in it!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

it is a classic natural


----------



## FWV2 (Mar 10, 2013)

Very Nice Fork!! Next time your nephew goes fork hunting have him grab some extras! I would be intrested in buying or a trade?

like the colors on it a lot

Fwv2.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I like the ergo *S* shape to it.


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Very nice! Excelent wood, muy confiable.


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Awesome natural curve to that frame looks silky smooth in the hand.

Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Nice fork and curve!!


----------



## AhnkoChee (Mar 27, 2013)

The grip has a natural palm swell like a pistol grip so very comfortable in the hands.

My nephew has moved off island a year ago so no more guava from him for a while. I do allot of hiking and usually carry a folding saw. The guava is non-native, prolific, and considered an invasive species so cutting is encouraged. Nest time I'm up in the mountains I'll see what I can find.

Thank you all for the positive comments.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

That thing is insane. Truly awesome fork.


----------



## AhnkoChee (Mar 27, 2013)

This afternoon I attached double tapered flatbands I made from Theraband Gold rubber to this slingshot, and I have to report that she shoots very impressively with allot of power. The pouch I made from the free leather from the local upholstery shop, and it works great soft yet strong. This one would make a serious hunter (if it was only legal here). At least I can pop water rats in the stream in my backyard.


----------



## AhnkoChee (Mar 27, 2013)

Sorry guys, was rearranging pictures on my host site without realizing they would disappear here. Here's a repost of the pictures.


----------

